# Holding bearings into truck side frames?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I pull out the bronze looking bearings from AMS cars and replace with ball bearings. The handful I’ve done to date I’ve put a small amount of Loctite on the outside of the bearing and then push it into the side frame, without it the bearing would just fall out. I don’t get to use my stock very often so I have no idea if this is a good option or not.

I don’t want the bearings to fall out, but I also want to be able to pull them out to replace or service. What do others do to hold bearing in?

Alan


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Loctite also, applied carefully so it does not migrate to the rotating part of the bearing. 

Larry


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Larry, great minds think a like. I did it that way because i needed something in a hurry and it was the only option I could put my finger on. 

Yes Loctite and moving bits don't mix, I once got super glue in an HO motor bearing, that kept me busy fixing that. 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Same application we use both on frame and rods:


Frame bearings 


Rod bearings


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Charles--what is your preferred source for the slim profile rod bearings? 

Larry


----------

